# bask in the reflected glory



## So.

Hello everyone,

I don't understand what "bask in the reflected glory" means in the sentence:
"I put my hands behind my neck and bask in the reflected glory".

Can anyone help ?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## So.

Pleaaase...
I really need help...


----------



## charlie2

bask = enjoy the good feeling when the others praise you or give you a lot of attention
reflected glory = the thing/person that gives rise to the glory is not you, which makes the glory reflected (=indirect).
=>Despite its "indirectness", you still feel good. 
Does it fit in the context of your story?


----------



## Ch.

C'est pas évident à traduire...

Je mets mes mains sur ma nuque et savoure les reflets de la gloire.

Mais on perd l'idée que "bask in the sun" c'est "se prélasser au soleil", d'où l'image de la gloire qui se reflète comme des rayons lumineux.


----------



## So.

Merci à tous les deux.

En fait, j'ai l'impression que "bask in the reflected glory" est une expression idiomatique en elle-même. En effet, on la trouve en entier quand on la tape sur google. Mais je n'arrive pas à trouver sa traduction !!!!

J'en suis plus ou moins arrivé à la traduction:
"Je pose mes mains derrières mon cou et me complaît au soleil." mais je ne suis vraiment pas convaincue.

D'autres idées?


----------



## charlie2

So. said:


> Merci à tous les deux.
> 
> En fait, j'ai l'impression que "bask in the reflected glory" est une expression idiomatique en elle-même. En effet, on la trouve en entier quand on la tape sur google. Mais je n'arrive pas à trouver sa traduction !!!!


It is in fact an idiomatic expression. Try "bask*ing* in the reflected glory" and google again.


----------



## So.

Charlie,

In google, I only find "bask(ing) in the reflected glory *OF* something".
But I have nothing to relate it to in my text !

"I put my hands behind my neck and bask in the reflected glory".

the reflected story of what??? I don't know !


----------



## Ch.

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de traduction satisfaisante en français. En tout cas, je n'en vois pas. 
Peut-être quelque chose comme "être dans l'ombre de leur succès" ou "savourer leur succès par procuration"...

En même temps, si ce n'est rattaché à rien, mes tentatives de traductions ne veulent plus rien dire.


----------



## Liaison

Je ne veux pas dire de bétises, mais j'étais persuadée que bask in the reflected glory est une expression qui veut dire se reposer en auto satisfaction. (Until proved otherwise!)


----------



## Ch.

Ca ne me semble pas très coulant "se reposer en auto-satisfaction". Ce ne serait pas plutôt "pratiquer l'auto-satisfaction" ou "baigner dans l'auto-satisfaction" pour reprendre l'idée d'un bain de soleil.


----------



## So.

Si ça veut effectivement   dire "se reposer en auto satisfaction", alors j'arrive à trouver un sens à mon texte ! (et c'est pas désagréable !!! Lol!)

Parceque si je traduis par "être dans l'ombre de leur succès" ou "savourer leur succès par procuration", je n'ai aucun élément dans mon texte anglais qui pourrait me dire de qui vient ce succès ! Ca n'a donc pas de sens !


----------



## So.

oui, "baigner dans l'auto-stasifaction" me plaît bien.
C'est plus ou moins le sens que je voulais mettre en traduisant par 'me complaire au soleil'... mais en moins précis et moins clair ! et en plus, sans être certaine que ce soit le sens !


----------



## Liaison

Je suis tout à fait d'accord, ma traduction était un peu (!) brute, baigner dans l'autosatisfaction me plaît beaucoup!


----------



## Ch.

Ca c'est du travail d'équipe...


----------



## Cath.S.

Bonsoir, 

désolée de doucher l'enthousiasme général,  mais voici une définition de _reflected_ que je trouve dans un dictionnaire en ligne et justement l'exemple donné est l'expression qui noux préoccupe :

_Not one's own; received from another; as, his glory was reflected glory._

On en reviendrait donc à


			
				Ch said:
			
		

> "savourer leur succès par procuration"...


À moins que l'expression n'ait deux sens bien distincts...

Je crois qu'il serait plus sage d'attendre l'opinion de davantage d'anglophones.

Edit

Ce serait aussi une bonne idée, àma, que So. nous en dise un peu plus sur l'histoire et le personnage dont il est question dans cette phrase.


----------



## Cath.S.

J'i une autre idée, qui m'est venue après avoir parcouru quelques textes où cette expression est employée.

Il se peut que la gloire en question ne soit pas due aux actions de quelqu'un d'autre, mais aux siennes propres, sans toutefois que son nom y soit directement associé dans l'esprit des gens. 

Mon petit doigt me dit que ce que je viens de d'écrire n'a pas la légendaire clarté de l'eau de roche, alors je vais donner un exemple.

Imaginons un film extrêmement populaire, disons Matrix par exemple. Et maintenant, imaginons la maquilleuse qui a travaillé sue ce film : personne ou presque ne connaît son nom, mais elle a bel et bien contribué au succès du film et elle peut donc « basker »  in reflected glory :

"I was the make-up girl for the Matrix series," she said.
"Wow! That's fantastic!". 
She was basking in reflected glory.

Pour traduire_ reflected glory,_ je dirais que _la gloire _*rejaillit *sur elle.


----------



## So.

Alors, le contexte: 

un jeune-homme vient juste de déménager pour le travail et déteste la ville dans laquelle il se retrouve. Il est déprimé. Après sa pause déjeuné, comme il fait pour une fois beau et qu'il tient à en profiter (nous sommes en Irlande), il se dirige vers la rivière. L'endroit est magnifique. Son moral s'améliore. Assis sur un banc, il regarde en face de lui:

"I feel great. Behing the tops of the trees, a block of red-brick apartments peeks out, its shadow surmounting theirs on the water. They look lovely,not the least out of place, with their balconies with wooden railings and sun-seats. Pretty. I put my hands behind my neck and bask in reflected glory. I could even take off the jacket."

Voilà ! vous savez tout...
Je ne vois vraiment pas à quoi pourrait se rapporter 'reflected glory'...


----------



## Liaison

OK, alors j'ai pris le conseil de Charlie 2 et effectivement c'est plus connu sous basking in the reflected glory, et tous les articles qui en parlent parlent aussi de self-esteem. Coincidence?


----------



## So.

Coïncidence... probablement pas ! 
d'autant que ce sens là irait plutôt bien dans le contexte...
Après avoir été très déprimé, un rayon de soleil et hop ! il nage dans l'auto-satisfaction !


----------



## Ch.

Ou bien c'est le lieu lui-même dont la gloire rejaillit sur notre bonhomme... Il faudrait demander à un "native speaker" d'éclairer notre reflected lanterne.


----------



## Cath.S.

So. said:


> Alors, le contexte:
> 
> un jeune-homme vient juste de déménager pour le travail et déteste la ville dans laquelle il se retrouve. Il est déprimé. Après sa pause déjeuné, comme il fait pour une fois beau et qu'il tient à en profiter (nous sommes en Irlande), il se dirige vers la rivière. L'endroit est magnifique. Son moral s'améliore. Assis sur un banc, il regarde en face de lui:
> 
> "I feel great. Behing the tops of the trees, a block of red-brick apartments peeks out, its shadow surmounting theirs on the water. They look lovely,not the least out of place, with their balconies with wooden railings and sun-seats. Pretty. I put my hands behind my neck and bask in reflected glory. I could even take off the jacket."
> 
> Voilà ! vous savez tout...
> Je ne vois vraiment pas à quoi pourrait se rapporter 'reflected glory'...


C'est ici un jeu de mot je pense. La splendeur (glory) du paysage se reflète (au sens littéral du terme) dans l'eau... et rejaillit sur lui.


----------



## So.

je n'avais pas envisagé cette solution...

Natives speaker... Please... help!!!!


----------



## Cath.S.

Liaison said:


> OK, alors j'ai pris le conseil de Charlie 2 et effectivement c'est plus connu sous basking in the reflected glory, et tous les articles qui en parlent parlent aussi de self-esteem. Coincidence?


Non, simple erreur de ta part, j'imagine.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/3925636a13.html
par exemple, ne parle pas de self-esteem, mais bien du succès d'une compagnie qui *rejaillit* sur une autre.
Je ne vais pas citer tous les exemples de textes où le mot est employé dans ce sens, ils sont innombrables.
En voici un particulièrement... éclairant.
http://www.boloji.com/perspective/200.htm


----------



## clairet

So. said:


> Alors, le contexte:
> 
> un jeune-homme vient juste de déménager pour le travail et déteste la ville dans laquelle il se retrouve. Il est déprimé. Après sa pause déjeuné, comme il fait pour une fois beau et qu'il tient à en profiter (nous sommes en Irlande), il se dirige vers la rivière. L'endroit est magnifique. Son moral s'améliore. Assis sur un banc, il regarde en face de lui:
> 
> "I feel great. Behing the tops of the trees, a block of red-brick apartments peeks out, its shadow surmounting theirs on the water. They look lovely,not the least out of place, with their balconies with wooden railings and sun-seats. Pretty. I put my hands behind my neck and bask in reflected glory. I could even take off the jacket."
> 
> Voilà ! vous savez tout...
> Je ne vois vraiment pas à quoi pourrait se rapporter 'reflected glory'...


 
OK, an Anglophone will try.  The use of "bask in reflected glory" in the text above is not the standard one, hence your difficulty.  As some of you have said, this normally means something like the example of the make-up person enjoying by proxy the fame of the actor.  Here, the writer seems to be enjoying the wonderful scenery (the grammar is poor in English, so it is not clear precisely what is glorious; unlikely as it seems, the structure indicates that it is probably the block of houses). S/he combines the three ideas of "basking" (lying in the sun) with the "glory" of the scenery and its reflection in the water, to come up with a well-known phrase "basking in the reflected glory" - but using it in a non-standard sense!

Hopes this helps rather than confuses further.


----------



## QBU

J'aimerais trouver quelque chose avec "prélasse":
...et je me prélasse dans cette ambiance glorieuse.
Catherine


----------



## Cath.S.

J'en suis là, personnellement :
_et je laisse le reflet de cette splendeur me baigner tout entier._


----------



## clairet

for what it's worth, I think QBU and Egeule convey the intended meanng of the English text.  I can't decide if the author is confused or clever in refering to an idiom while being completely literal - the poor grammatical structure makes me think it's an accident, though one which resonates interestingly.


----------



## Cath.S.

clairet said:


> for what it's worth, I think QBU and Egeule convey the intended meanng of the English text. I can't decide if the author is confused or clever in refering to an idiom while being completely literal - the poor grammatical structure makes me think it's an accident, though one which resonates interestingly.


I would venture to say he did it on purpose, but there is no way we can include the pun in the French translation, lest we end up with some dreadfully long and contrived sentence.


----------



## Ch.

En utilisant une métaphore plus aquatique:
Je pose mes mains sur ma nuque et laisse cette beauté me submerger.

Ca rejoint la proposition d'egueule en plus condensé.


----------



## So.

je profites du reflet de cette splendeur ?
je laisse le reflet de cette splendeur me pénètrer ?


----------



## speedking

Je pose mes mains sur ma nuque et me prelasse/me baigne dans le reflet de sa gloire...


----------



## clairet

again for what it is worth from an anglophone, I think QBU and Egeule were closer than the latest suggestions


----------



## So.

Un grand merci à tous pour vos nombreux éclaircissements et vos suggestions...
Je vais continuer à y cogiter de mon côté mais maintenant, j'ai tous les éléments en main !


----------



## Kelly B

egueule said:


> J'en suis là, personnellement :
> _et je laisse le reflet de cette splendeur me baigner tout entier._


I agree with clairet  - that's the closest, I think. I'd treat _reflet _as completely literal here, because I don't see anything in the context to indicate a _jeu de mots_, even if it seems like there ought to be one.


----------



## archijacq

je me croisai les mains derrière la nuque, baigné de cette splendeur qui m'auréolait
or: baigné du reflet de cette splendeur qui m'auréolait
or: nimbé du reflet de cette splendeur


----------



## moineau

je suis certaine qu'il y a un contexte dans l'histoire originale, e.g., i put my hands behind my neck and basked in the reflected glory. (i came upon the lake with the mountains just behind it. i put my hands behind my neck and basked...) me suis-je trompé?


----------



## Moon Palace

Hello everyone, 
I am reviving this thread since I was myself doing some research for the same phrase, but in another context. 
So I have found this page which offers a translation for _bask in reflected glory: jouir d'une gloire indirecte. _
It suits my context fine, and I hope it will be helpful to others too.


----------



## andad

Ah, here's my take on this savant discussion.

1)  _Bask in the reflected glory_ is an idiomatic expression.  I believe it has to do with the relationship between sun and moon.  The moon's glory is derived from reflecting the sun's rays.  Her glory is borrowed, so to speak.  Another anglophone might have to correct me, but the sense of the phrase, then, is that person A is profiting from the glory of person B.  A related expression would be "hanging on the coattails of...."

2)  You definitely have your work cut out for you in your translation.  I think the writer is being playful.  He is (ab)using the sense of the idiom in a light-hearted way to indicate exactly what Ch. said:  "Ou bien c'est le lieu lui-même dont la gloire rejaillit sur notre bonhomme"....  The problem is capturing both the sense of the idiom and the sense of the phrase.  I will think about it and get back to you.


----------



## Mikeo38

Some of our friends, fervent supporters of Toulon Rugby Club, regard Jonny Wilkinson as a God. I’ve never played rugby and have not contributed to his prowess, but it’s nice to hear some anglophile comments and ‘bask (or bathe) in reflected glory’.

The meaning is that JW gets glory and, being English myself, some of this glory is (however undeservingly) reflected onto me.

I’ve seen ‘auto-satisfaction’ given as a translation but this doesn’t seem correct.

Merci d’avance …

M


----------



## Mikeo38

I’ve just spotted the link put forward by ‘Moon Palace’ (jouir de la gloire indirecte) and this does seem to fit the bill.

M


----------



## clairet

In English, "to bask in reflected glory" normally means to receive praise (or even just to feel oneself due some praise) through passive association with someone/some people who have actually done what is recognised as glorious.

"The English tend to bask in the reflected glory of Shakespeare, even if they've never read him."
"PSG fans bask in the reflected glory of their star striker's amazing goals."
"As an administrative assistant to the scientific team which discovered particle X, I basked in their reflected glory."

In this particular instance, the writer appears to be misusing (or playing with) this common idiom by using it in a context where it is a literal description - the protagonist is literally basking in reflected sunlight (sunlight is often associated with glory in English - as no doubt in French, e.g. le Roi Soleil).  So I'm afraid this particular text is not suitable for building theories about what the idiom "to bask in reflected glory" means.  It's probably a writer's joke.


----------

